# MODELO DINAMICO



## ZOH (Feb 4, 2007)

Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede colaborar con el modelo dinamico de un brazo mecanico con dos grados de libertad de rotacion. Eso del discriminador de gravedad me ha traido muchos problemas por la consideracion del desplazamiento del centro de masa cuando los angulos varian
Cualquier explicación sobre el tema me serviría mucho.
Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Feb 4, 2007)

Algo de información sobre el tema en:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/robotics/roboarm.asp


----------

